# Pond filter return pipe, above or below the water?



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

For those that run filters on there outdoor ponds, do you have the return pipe for the filter above or below the waterline?

Since I've owned my pond I've had it below the waterline, my reasoning was that I thought the splash noise would disturb the fish, but the downside was it didn't circulate the water well and there was regular build ups of crap.

Recently I've change the return pipe to above the water, but placed it in a quiet corner of the pond where it shouldn't provide too much distrubance. That seems to keep the water much clearer as its moving faster. (well proportionately quick, not actually quick)

Just wondered what other pond owners did?


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

mine always went down a waterfall so was above, being above gives more water movement so helps oxengenate in the hot weather , just keep lillys away from the flow as they prefer still water


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine is above (out) to oxengenate the water too.

Steve


----------



## sunarkus (May 3, 2009)

does your water return to the pond via gravity or via a pumped return?


----------

